# Whats next for Bimbo..er.. kimbo



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

whats next for him? who does he fight next? i guess they better find someone in the stands for him next or bring in someone who is retired


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL rematch with tank?


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Im pretty sure they will bring in ButterBean next... Maybe they will bring in a welterweight fighter from the ultimate fighter?? that sound good to you guys?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this fight just took a deep stab at his hype....did you hear the reaction of the crowd...and after tonight....who cares about Kimbo? Either he'll fight a legit opponent and get his ass handed to him or they'll feed him another can to beat in under a minute


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol they will bring bunch of midgets from Thailand


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Bring on Sean Gannon to woop him again..


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

no thai midgets LOL that will be an ass whooping


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

dontazo said:


> lol they will bring bunch of midgets from Thailand


Dude i think you meant midget (singular) because Kimbo couldn't beat more then two midgets at once.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Bring on Sean Gannon to woop him again..


I can just see it now


KIMBO SLICE VS SEAN GANNON!!!

BIGGEST REMATCH OF THE HISTORY!!!!!

Kimbo while Destroying anyone he has been up against was stoped by one man ONE POLICE OFFICER I SHOULD SAY AND THAT IS SEAN GANNONNNN. It was a grueling Street Fight where both showed how much heart they had but at the end there was only 1 winner. Now with Kimbo being a new man thats on a goal he will get his chance to avenge that 1 loss he has sufferd. LETS GET READY TO RUMBLEEEEE


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

LOOOOOOL U cracked me UP


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Unfortunately it's probably going to be Tyson. They need to get someone that doesn't know anything about the ground. Wouldn't it be funny if Tyson knocks him out or better yet takes him down?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Unretire Ken Shamrock to woop him!


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Unfortunately it's probably going to be Tyson. They need to get someone that doesn't know anything about the ground. Wouldn't it be funny if Tyson knocks him out or better yet takes him down?


Not a chance, Tyson has crazy knock-out power with boxing gloves he'll destroy people with MMA gloves stand up. There's way too much risk in that fight, look for either a 40+ yr old (shamrock?) or a can with a buffed record (brett rogers?).


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

As washed up as Ken is, EliteXC won't risk putting Kimbo up against him. Not after being outgrappled by James Thompson. 

But I seriously have to question Kimbo's punching power now. I mean, he landed MULTIPLE shots right on Thompson's chin and he couldn't even knock him out. Now, anyone that's followed Thompson's career knows he's not exactly known for his iron jaw. So even though Kimbo was clearly gassed by the second round, his inability to knock out Thompson with many clean shots on the jaw is pretty surprising. 

Then again, I remember reading a post a while ago, when Kimbo was first entering the world of mma, and one poster stated that Kimbo's punching power was very overrated. Maybe they were right?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

dvddanny said:


> Not a chance, Tyson has crazy knock-out power with boxing gloves he'll destroy people with MMA gloves stand up. There's way too much risk in that fight, look for either a 40+ yr old (shamrock?) or a can with a buffed record (brett rogers?).


Tyson did have that kind of power, but as an avid boxing fan I have watched his skills go down hill quickly. He hasn't looked good since exiting prison, and even before that when cusamono died he lost his will to train. Shamrock would beat Kimbo. I honestly don't know if there is a fighter with a descent name or a winning record that he can beat. That's why I think it's going to be a freakhow fight like Tyson, Butterbean, or even Tommy Morrison.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

No idea who his next oppoent will be, but let's face it... it ain't gonna be anyone worthy. As much of a joke as Iron Mike has become, he'd rip Kimbo a whole new collection of assholes, so it ain't gonna be him. At this rate he'll be 132 years old before they line him up against a quality opponent. Amen.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Tommy "I don't have AIDS" Morrison? Would just need the bearded lady to complete the show.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

footodors said:


> Unretire Ken Shamrock to woop him!


Lol Shamrock would gas out before Kimbo, he's terrible now. I can see a super hyped up rematch with Gannon or a fight with Butterbean, really doubt they would bring Tyson in. Either way, I don't give a shit cause I'm not watching it no matter what.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

footodors said:


> Tommy "I don't have AIDS" Morrison. Would just need the bearded lady to complete the show.


Damn!!! Why didn't I think of that...?


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if they gave him Brett Rogers next, they almost got into a brawl from what I read at the post fight conference lol.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think Kimbo should fight a guy in a Campbell's soup costume, so that he can officially knock out another tomato can.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> He hasn't looked good since exiting prison, and even before that when *cusamono* died he lost his will to train.


Who is "cusamono"? Did you mean "Quasimodo"? I don't remember Tyson being trained by "The Hunchback of Notre Dame". :confused02:


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

cus d'amato


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Who is "cusamono"? Did you mean "Quasimodo"? I don't remember Tyson being trained by "The Hunchback of Notre Dame". :confused02:


Sorry for the misspell Cus D'Amato was the original trainer for Mike Tyson. He was the one that kept Tyson in the gym kept him moving his head and throwing combos. Most boxing analysts agree that Tyson went down hill after his death.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

either a rematch with Thompson or Bring in Bobby Lashley, lets see what he has...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

raymel1 said:


> either a rematch with Thompson or Bring in Bobby Lashley, lets see what he has...


Elite XC will never put Kimbo against an accomplished wrestler like Lashley. I of course mean his real wrestling experience. Kimbo would end up on his back and stay there this time. It'll never happen. All Lashley has to do is duck the haymakers and shoot.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LOL ButterBean would destroy him.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Putting him against Lashley would be an extraordinarily bad idea, if he couldn't stuff Thompson takedowns Lashley will take him down at will.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

Guys, I say we put him in with a heavy bag.. Let him knock that about the middle of the ring for 5, 10, or 15 mins.. Or However long it takes the heavybag to take him down and choke him out


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Celtic16 said:


> Guys, I say we put him in with a heavy bag.. Let him knock that about the middle of the ring for 5, 10, or 15 mins.. Or However long it takes the heavybag to take him down and choke him out


He might gas out and pass out.


----------

